# The Expanse: Deutscher Trailer zur 2. Staffel der Sci-Fi-Serie



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. November 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *The Expanse: Deutscher Trailer zur 2. Staffel der Sci-Fi-Serie* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Expanse: Deutscher Trailer zur 2. Staffel der Sci-Fi-Serie*


----------



## Cosmas (15. November 2018)

Eine der besten SciFi Serien überhaupt, unbedingt ansehen!


----------



## azzih (15. November 2018)

Staffel 2 ist doch schon ewig draussen. Seh grad Staffel 3 ist ja auch Mitte des Jahres erschienen, habs nur nicht mitgekriegt weil Netflix scheinbar die Rechte aufgegeben hat und das zu Amazon Prime wechselt.
Eigentlich unverständlich, weil das imo mit die beste Science Fiction Serie in Netflix war.


----------



## Govego (15. November 2018)

eine der besten sience fiction serien momentan und bei weitem besser als der star trek serien reebot!

aber als ich diese news gelesen habe, musste ich vor furst fast schreien. ich meine, in bestimmt einem halben jahr kommt die 4. staffel in den USA heraus und wir bekommen gerade mal die 2. staffel auf dvd.

und von einer deutschen synchro der 3. staffel ist weit und breit nichts zu sehen

wir hängen bei dieser spitzenserie wirklich eine staffel hinterher. welche trantüte kümmert sich den um die dvds dieser serie - ein faultier?


----------



## azzih (15. November 2018)

Ja gut DVDs und Blurays sind halt kein relevanter Markt mehr, wird bald sone Art Schallplatten Dasein fristen für Liebhaber.
Viel mehr ärgert mich dass die 3. Staffel bei Amazon Deutschland aktuell wohl nicht verfügbar ist, überall sonst aber irgendwie schon. Dazu ist Amazon Prime mit dem oft fehlenden Originalton nicht gerade der Streamingdienst meiner Wahl.


----------



## Zero-11 (15. November 2018)

übelste Heliozentrische Propaganda: Erdkreis - Buecher zur Flachen Erde


----------



## Threshold (16. November 2018)

Govego schrieb:


> und von einer deutschen synchro der 3. staffel ist weit und breit nichts zu sehen



Amazon hat die Rechte übernommen, seit SiFi die Serie eingestellt hat.
Daher gibt es sie nicht mehr bei Netflix und wann Amazone die dritte Staffel in Deutschland zeigt, steht in den Sternen.
Dieses Jahr wohl nicht mehr.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. November 2018)

Zero-11 schrieb:


> übelste Heliozentrische Propaganda: Erdkreis - Buecher zur Flachen Erde



Damit machst du dir sicher Freunde rund um die Welt!


----------

